# Lake Livingston fishing report



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

Has anyone been on Lake Livingston lately fishing for bass that would like to post a report? I will be heading down there Wednesday and Thursday for some all day bass fishing. I will post a report when I get back.


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

*Report*

I started heading down to Livingston Wed. morn and as I was putting gas in the boat in Livingston you definately could feel the difference in how cold it was compared to Baytown.

When I finally launched I was miserable. Main lake was muddy but what looked good was the feeder creeks. I went up to Carolina and Bethey Creek and they looked good. Rain did not affect them.

I fished for about a total of 20mins. The wind was blowing so hard and the wind chill was real nasty. I did ride around for about 2 hours just looking around and the lake is looking good with all the new vegatation growth.

I will be heading back up there Wednesday to try again. Maybe in the mean time we can get some sunshine to warm up the place.

For anyone that needs to know white rock creek and sandy was muddy and was pouring into the main lake. The creeks in the upper end looked good as far as water clarity goes.

Thanks for looking....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

On 2-17 I went up White Rock, muddy and cold, the water was 48 degrees. No bites.


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

I am heading to Livingston in the morning. I will try to report what I see via telephone email. We have the BFL tournament this weekend and next weekend we have a tournament on Lake Conroe. So I will be prefishing for the next week and a half.

Thanks for looking....


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

*Livingston Fishing Report*

Hey guys,

Emailing you from the camper this Thur. morning. Water overall on Livingston is in good shape with water temperature in the 51-54 in the morn. warming up to 58-61 in areas afternoon.

No bites on Wednesday. Same for the majority of bass anglers out here.

I did see white bass being caught up in Kickapoo creek.

Back to the drawing board today.

Report for Thursday coming soon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Skeeterboy, thanks for the report. I might head up white rock sunday the rain today should put them back up to upper end for a spawing run. The whites people were catching on Kickapoo do you know if they were trolling or casting?


----------

